# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Bio bold

## drose979

Anyone heard of this lab? Picked this eq up for nothing cuz friend changed mind on eq

----------


## bodybuilder

Does it have a circle hologram on the back of the vial?

----------


## drose979

Yes it does

----------


## bodybuilder

Looks legit, did you get the box and if so does it have a hologram?

----------


## drose979

No box just the vial

----------


## bodybuilder

Looks like its the real deal bio gear, some good shit bro.

----------


## bbecker227

is that stuff still around? i used the eq and it was good

----------

